# Errore openoffice con amd64 [RISOLTO]

## f0llia

provando a emergere openoffice 1.1.1 su un amd64 mi ritorna questo errore:

```

LANG="39" emerge openoffice-1.1.1-r1.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.1p1_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gpc231.tar.Z

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to

 *  merge again.

 * ****************************************************************

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking OOo_1.1.1p1_source.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.1-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gpc231.tar.Z to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.1-r1/work

 * Applying newstlportfix.patch...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying nptl.patch...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying openoffice-java.patch...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying build.patch...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying neon.patch...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Configuring OpenOffice.org with language support for US English (default)...

********************************************************************

*                                                                  *

*   OpenOffice.org build configuration.                            *

*                                                                  *

*   The configure proces checks your platform to see whether       *

*   you can build OpenOffice.org on it.                            *

*   This proces checks all pre-requisites and generates a file     *

*   containing the necessary environment variables.                *

*   Source this file after configure has ended successfully.       *

*                                                                  *

*   Any warning that is generated during the configure process     *

*   must be taken into account, since it can be a reason for       *

*   an unsuccessfull build of OpenOffice.org                       *

*                                                                  *

********************************************************************

********************************************************************

*                                                                  *

*   Checking the platform pre-requisites.                          *

*                                                                  *

********************************************************************

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for gawk... /bin/gawk

checking for sed... /bin/sed

checking the operating system... checked (Linux)

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for gcc... /usr/bin/gcc

checking the GNU gcc compiler version... checked (gcc 3.3.3)

checking the GNU make version... checked (make 3.80)

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking pam_appl.h... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking try to compile exception code... Exceptions type: dwarf2

checking for STLport4 headers... using internal stlport.

checking whether to build with Java support... yes

checking the installed JDK... checked (JDK 1.4.2-rc1)

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for xmkmf... /usr/X11R6/bin/xmkmf

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking the Perl version... checked (perl 5)

checking for tcsh... /bin/tcsh

checking for dmake... no

checking which zlib to use... internal

checking for X... libraries /usr/X11R6/lib, headers /usr/X11R6/include

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... yes

checking for gnu_get_libc_version in -lc... yes

checking the installed libc is at least version 2.1.1... checked

checking for bison... /usr/bin/bison

checking for flex... /usr/bin/flex

checking for patch... /usr/bin/patch

checking for zip... /usr/bin/zip

checking GPC files... GPC files found

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for libstartup-notification-1.0 >= 0.5 ... yes

checking LIBSN_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0

checking LIBSN_LIBS... -lstartup-notification-1

checking whether to build mozilla connectivity... no

checking whether to include Bitstream Vera fonts... no

checking for jakarta-ant... no

checking for ant... no

checking for ant.sh... no

checking for ant.bat... no

configure: WARNING: Ant not found - Some Java projects will not build

********************************************************************

*                                                                  *

*   Setting up the build environment variables.                    *

*                                                                  *

********************************************************************

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating set_soenv

Setting up the environment for building OpenOffice.org

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 464.

Setting platform independent values... done

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 742.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 893.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 893.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 893.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 893.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 947.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 1231.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 1231.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 1231.

Setting the environment variables... done

Setting the aliases... done

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 1377.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at ./set_soenv line 1377.

Cannot open : No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 336, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Ho provato a cercare nei forum per amd64..altri hanno problemi,non propriamente identici ma cmq non risolti.

Avete idee ?

Se in caso koffice lo emerge senza problemi è un buon sostituto ?Last edited by f0llia on Thu May 20, 2004 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

BUG

----------

## f0llia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> BUG

 

Ottimo..allora come valido sostituto a chi posso pensare ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ottimo..allora come valido sostituto a chi posso pensare ?

 

Potresti mettere il binario per il momento. Penso che amd64 soppurti binari per x86 a 32 bit.

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ottimo..allora come valido sostituto a chi posso pensare ?

 

Se vuoi provare a compilare a mano nel bug suggeriscono di guardare le technotes....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Read the Software technotes at amd64.gentoo.org. OpenOffice 1.1.0 will not compile on the amd64 platform. And alternate installation option is provided in the technotes.
> 
> 

 

----------

## f0llia

Adesso che noto..voi parlate della versione 1.1.0 io dicevo per la 1.1.1 ..il bug è lo stesso ? Ci son gli stessi problemi ?

----------

## motaboy

ehm... E questo post come è finito?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=173066

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

ops, mi ero dimenticato di chiudere  :Razz:   :Embarassed:   Ho rimediato cmq

----------

## motaboy

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook

vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bene.

Bye!

----------

## f0llia

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## f0llia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Ottimo..allora come valido sostituto a chi posso pensare ? 
> 
> Potresti mettere il binario per il momento. Penso che amd64 soppurti binari per x86 a 32 bit.

 

Ho provato con il binario..niente da fare :

```

15:22:52 (77.57 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz' saved [79899184/79899184]

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-bin-1.1.1/work

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_069: Wrote only 1536 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_070: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0245: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0247: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0248: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0250: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_073: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_075: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0253: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0255: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0256: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0258: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0260: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_078: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_079: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0264: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0266: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0269: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_080: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0271: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0272: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0273: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0275: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_085: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0278: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0280: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_086: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0284: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0286: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0287: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_088: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0290: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_090: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0293: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_091: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0296: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0298: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_092: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0304: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0306: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0309: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0311: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0313: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0315: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0317: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0320: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f0_093: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0325: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0327: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0329: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0331: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0333: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0335: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0340: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0342: Wrote only 2048 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0345: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0347: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0350: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0352: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0354: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0356: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0358: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0361: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0363: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0365: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0368: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0370: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0372: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0374: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0376: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0379: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0381: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0383: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0385: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0387: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0389: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0391: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0394: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0397: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0399: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0401: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0403: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0405: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0408: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0410: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0412: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0414: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0416: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0418: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0420: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0422: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0424: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0426: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0428: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/f_0430: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install/SETUP_GUIDE.pdf: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.1 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 332, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz

tux openoffice-bin #

```

Che faccio ?

----------

## f0llia

Ho risolto installando il binario in questo modo :

```

 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge openoffice-bin

```

----------

